# Ecualizador de 3 bandas



## patomix21

Por favor si alguien me puede facilitar un diagrama para armar un ecualizador pero sin elementos activos, y que sea para ecualizar señales de baja magnitud

Gracias.


----------



## leop4

hay tienes http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo

Sin parte activa (Integrados o transistores) te puedes armar un ecualizador, pero tendra poco rango de ajuste y mucha perdida de señal.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola patomix.

Como dice Fogonazo, sería mejor uno con parte activa.

Acá tienes uno sencillo:

Mixer ultrasimple. Construccion abierta

Saludos


----------



## Hunter

holas holas, soy nuevo, este seria mi primer aporte, espero sea lo que buscas.
Este ecualizador fue copiado de un pequeño amplificador, del cual un amigo me dejo hacerlo, ya que me gusto mucho las bandas de trabajo y la sencilles para armalo, te paso una imagen de la placa base y de la posicion de los componentes.



                                                                                                                                    Leonardo


PD:lo tengo mosntando en un slot en mi pc , en cuanto pueda lo desmonto y mando una foto donde lo utilice.


----------



## Hunter

holas holas, yo revisando el foro de nuevo, queria saber si alguien monto el ecualizador que propuse, es muy muy sencillo, queria saber tambien si tubieron algun inconveniente o alg por el estilo, como habia dicho antes, lo tengo montado y funcionado al dia, asique supongo os habra ido de maravillas!


Saludos!1


----------



## Selkir

Tengo una duda: uno de los terminales de C6, C7 y R9 va a una pista que no lleva a ningún sitio, y lo mismo pasa con R3, R12 y C4,¿eso es así o hay que hacer algo ahi?


----------



## Hunter

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda: uno de los terminales de C6, C7 y R9 va a una pista que no lleva a ningún sitio, y lo mismo pasa con R3, R12 y C4,¿eso es así o hay que hacer algo ahi?



Hola, con respecto a lo que me preguntas, C6, C7 y R9 se conectan a los terminales de el potenciometro. R3 se conecta al capacitor C8 , pero en su otro extro tambien iria colocado en la patilla central de uno de los potenciometros, C4 es tambien unido a una de la patillas centrales del otro ponteciometro, y por ultimo R12 en sus extremos se conecta los 12V. para alimentar el circuito.


----------



## salvador954

hola a todos, estoy montando un ecualizador de tres bandas activo, y solo quiero saber si este pone el amigo Hunter tiene buen sonido y sin perdida de señal, ya que veo nadamas un transistor,  anteriormente monte un en stereo con 4 amplificador operacionales y la verdad tenia un fallo desde el diagrama que baje, y lo tengo ahi desechado,  solo quiero saber si este diagrama que propones realsa suficiente el sonido y sin perdidas,  para que lo monte de una vez, ya que diagrama se ve sencillo de realizar.
gracias.


----------



## elburro_tin

Hunter dijo:
			
		

> holas holas, soy nuevo, este seria mi primer aporte, espero sea lo que buscas.
> Este ecualizador fue copiado de un pequeño amplificador, del cual un amigo me dejo hacerlo, ya que me gusto mucho las bandas de trabajo y la sencilles para armalo, te paso una imagen de la placa base y de la posicion de los componentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Leonardo
> 
> 
> PD:lo tengo mosntando en un slot en mi pc , en cuanto pueda lo desmonto y mando una foto donde lo utilice.




El ecualizador que pones no es activo sino PASIVO. Por favor describe lo que pones y no pongas cosas erroneas que puedes llegar a confundir a los novatos.


----------



## chacarock

elburro_tin dijo:
			
		

> Hunter dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holas holas, soy nuevo, este seria mi primer aporte, espero sea lo que buscas.
> Este ecualizador fue copiado de un pequeño amplificador, del cual un amigo me dejo hacerlo, ya que me gusto mucho las bandas de trabajo y la sencilles para armalo, te paso una imagen de la placa base y de la posicion de los componentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Leonardo
> 
> 
> PD:lo tengo mosntando en un slot en mi pc , en cuanto pueda lo desmonto y mando una foto donde lo utilice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El ecualizador que pones no es activo sino PASIVO. Por favor describe lo que pones y no pongas cosas erroneas que puedes llegar a confundir a los novatos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


che pero y entonces a donde van los 12v ? pregunto porque tambien soy novato

 saludos


----------



## juanma

No es por nada, ni por desalentar a nadie, ni a la gente nueva o novata, pero el buscador del foro arroja 220 resultados relacionados con ecualizador.

En resumen, esta *lleno* el foros de distintos ecualizadores y cualquier duda sobre el funcionamiento/componente se puede hacer en el correspondiente post.

Insisto, no lo tomen a mal, pero repetir o abrir post sobre un mismo tema no suma al foro, resta por asi decirlo.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

perdon juanma que insista, pero me confundi, elburro dice que el eq. es pasivo, pero el circuito tiene una entrada de 12vol,  lo que yo pregunte es hacia donde van esas 12vol, para que los utiliza el circuito sino para alimentarse, o el filtrado se hace activamente y la señal deve amplificarse mediante un coost aparte, gracias y perdon de nuevo, pero ya que salio el tema... saludos


----------



## Cacho

Sí es activo el ecualizador. A la derecha arriba de la plantilla de componentes se ve UN transistor, aunque no está en la lista de componentes.

No sé si actuará como buffer a la salida (no sería una gran cosa) o como un amplificador chiquito en Clase A (le pongo las fichas a esta posibilidad). Alguien que tenga ganas de relevar el circuito que se fije y comente.
Para eso son los 12V.

Saludos


----------



## elburro_tin

el que sea un ecualizador activo o pasivo depende de sus componentes, los pasivos son los hechos con resistencias, capacitores e inductores, los activos son los hechos con amplificador operacionales, en eso radica la diferencia entre activo y pasivo.


----------



## chacarock

perdon sio molestando ---- 

y el C547B no seria un elemento activo? o solo los operacionales se los considera asi, yo pense que desde el hecho que necesita alimentacion sea bateria o fuente se lo consideraba activo, bueno estaba equivocado entonces , gracias


----------



## Cacho

No estás equivocado Chaca.
El BC547 es un transistor, y los transistores son elementos activos. Por eso es que hace algún que otro post mencioné que *SÍ* es activo este ecualizador.

Lo que no encuentro es el modelo del transistor en la lista de componentes.


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver si ésto les sirve.

Un ecualizador pasivo tendrá transistores u operacionales , pero antes y/o después , cómo amplificador.

En los activos , las redes R L C están puestas en el lazo de realimentación del circuito. ¿Se entiende?


----------



## chacarock

ha! si , vi por ahi un  control de tres bandas que tiene un operacional cuadruple, no recuerdo cual, y desia que era uno por banda mas el de salida, gracias a todos, y cacho nose a que te referis con lo del modelo de transistor, el primer componente que figura en la lista es el C547B, saludos


----------



## Cacho

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> cacho nose a que te referis con lo del modelo de transistor, el primer componente que figura en la lista es el C547B



    
¡Tenés razón!
¡Cómo es de fácil no ver lo que hay delante de los ojos! 
Arranqué a leer (DOS veces) la lista desde C1, y debo haber interpretado la primera línea como el título... O me estoy poniendo muy viejo ya.

Saludos


----------



## pachi2009

buenas al fianl de tanta discucion alguien probo este ecualizador?? funciona? que medidas tiene la placa?


----------



## jechu094

una preguntica algo estupida: de que lado se pone, antes de la entrada del ampli o a la salida de los parlantes


----------



## Fogonazo

jechu094 dijo:


> ....de que lado se pone, antes de la entrada del ampli o a la salida de los parlantes


El ecualizador se conecta entre la fuente de señal y la *"Entrada" *al amplificador.


----------



## allnighter69

Yo digo que el ecualizador de Hunter es pasivo, porque sólo tiene un transistor utilizado como amplificador, yo no le veo otra función a ese bc547, pero si alguien sabe de hacer un ecualizador a transistores porfas súbanlo al foro, imagino que deberían ser varios transistores por frecuencia


----------



## Fogonazo

allnighter69 dijo:


> Yo digo que el ecualizador de Hunter es pasivo, porque sólo tiene un transistor utilizado como amplificador, yo no le veo otra función a ese bc547, pero si alguien sabe de hacer un ecualizador a transistores porfas súbanlo al foro, imagino que deberían ser varios transistores por frecuencia


Ese ecualizador es activo.
Si miras bien vas a ver que la señal de colector se re-alimenta a base mediante los potenciómetros formando hacia un lado un amplificador con ganancia selectiva en frecuencia, del otro lado un amplificador de ganancia negativa (Selectiva en frecuencia)


----------



## oronle

de que tamaño es la placa para acerla


----------



## Fogonazo

oronle dijo:


> de que tamaño es la placa para acerla




https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## xavi28

alguien me podria ayudar ya entendi casi todo el diagrama, nomas una duda B+ a lo que se conecta la entrada no inversora de los op amps que es? algun voltaje? otra cosa la mezcladora da alguna ganacia de la señal de audio original o nomas mezcla los volumenes de cada señal? lo op amps estan alimentados con12 y tierra?

espeor y alguien me pueda asesora


----------



## Fogonazo

xavi28 dijo:


> alguien me podria ayudar ya entendi casi todo el diagrama, nomas una duda B+ ...............



¿ De que diagrama ?


----------



## xavi28

en el primer diagrama, el que esta en la pagina 1, muchas gracias


----------



## cuervokbza

Hola !! alguien tiene el esquemático del ecualizador con un BC547 ???

porque quiero rediseñar el PCB y me sería más conveniente tener el esqumático original. Pregunto porque yo ya "levanté" el circuito de la imagen que adjunto, pero es una maraña de líneas. Si no lo tienen, no importa, me las arreglo 

Saludos


----------



## cuervokbza

pachi2009 dijo:


> buenas al fianl de tanta discucion alguien probo este ecualizador?? funciona? que medidas tiene la placa?



Si ! yo lo armé, funciona de primera y anda MUY bien. Yo le conecté un amplificador para auriculares (mono) a la salida, y funciona bárbaro. Diseñé mi propia pcb y mide 7cm x 2cm.


----------



## chango80

Hola dos preguntas el primer grafico de 5 bandas cual es el agudo grave y medio, el q es pasivo. Y otra consulta el de humter se puede hacer funcionar con una bateria de 9 v? Q cambios habria q hacer? Y la ultima del primer grafico, se le puede adaptar a un pre activo? Gracias.


----------



## neutro

que transistor le pusiste alprevio? Hunter y las medidas exactas de la placa porfavor lo voy armar


----------



## Fogonazo

neutro dijo:


> que transistor le pusiste alprevio? Hunter y las medidas exactas de la placa porfavor lo voy armar


Mira este tema para conocer o adaptar el tamaño 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...b-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/index2.html


----------



## Hunter

hola...soy el novato que publico este ecualizador de 3 bandas. Si funciona y si lo monte varias veces. Uno por ejemplo fue montado junto con un amplificador en estero que regalé a mi hno. Otro a mi viejo para si kiosko. Cuando pase a visitar a mi hno subo las fotos. PD: Mi hno lo sigue usando al ampli. Deje de seguir un poco el foro, ya que me dedique al rubro textl


----------



## Pino2018

El ecualizador publicado por* Hunter* está basado en el control de tonos de *Peter J. Baxandall* con el agregado del control de medios. El control de graves y agudos lo efectúa variando circuitos R-C en la realimentación negativa del transistor de salida. Por lo tanto es activo. Este circuito trabaja óptimo si la impedancia de salida de la etapa previa es muy baja. En caso contrario no va a tener suficiente rango de corrección. Además en este simple diseño, el control de medios tiene interacción con los controles graves y agudos, aunque el oído tal vez no lo note. Se puede mejorar llevando el control de medios a una etapa activa posterior, con el agregado de otro transistor.


----------

